# Any Memphis Results ?



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Any results yet ?


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Roger

I think they had 38 called back after the first series in the Open.


John


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

John Gassner said:


> Roger
> 
> I think they had 38 called back after the first series in the Open.
> 
> ...


Jeff Horsley had 5 of his 8 Open dogs called back. They are currently running the Open land blind.

Charlie Moody and Doctor got the Derby 3rd place.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Open is doing a double land blind. Am is doing a triple with two retired.

Derby 1st Joe Harp w/Dave Wark's Tuck

2nd Harp with Martha Blank's Lassie


John


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Jeannie Garland's Moose got 4th in the derby.

Open went to the water blind with 28 dogs.


John


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Is the Qualifying being run today or did it start Friday ? Have a few people here with dogs entered in Q. BB's Smokin Gun and Devious Doc's Lefty Koufax. Anyone know how these dogs are doing ?


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Roger


I'm pretty sure the derby started Friday. Qual. on Sat.

The derby is already over.

Open going to water marks with 12 dogs. (At least one Golden)


John


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

John Gassner said:


> Open going to water marks with 12 dogs. (At least one Golden)
> 
> 
> John


That's goty to be JY Smith's dog, Dixie's Good Friday trained by Glenn McElroy. Nice dog. 

John. post the Am. callbacks if you can. Thanks


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> John Gassner said:
> 
> 
> > Open going to water marks with 12 dogs. (At least one Golden)
> ...


Franco- Don't know about that dog. The one I KNOW is back is Lacross Max Q Jake. Andy is running him this weekend.

I'll try to get the callbacks for the Am when they are available. How many is Pam running?

John


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

John, thanks for the info.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Forgot about Andy and John's dog! Jake, get that point! I hear Minnesota is lovely in June. 8) JY's dog is still nice! :wink: 

Pam is running her two, Raider and Booty. Raider did the first series well, triple with double retired. Booty is questionable, she had a hunt, don't know how big, on one of the retried marks. 

Suppose to get cold tonight in Memphis, high 30's!


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

For those interested the Q had 14 back to the water blind. They finished that series in Q today, but I didn't get the callbacks. 


Pretty sure open water marks began late this afternoon. The water blind was complete by about 4pm.
Gene


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

6 dogs left to run the Open water marks in the morning.

Andy, do you have Am. callbacks?

John


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Andy and John's Golden was one of the two out of 6 to do the Open water marks today....6 left to run tomorrow.

Nice dog!!!!!!!!!!
________
Soichiro Honda history


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks Henry. jake has been running well for us. He ran a great trial this weekend from what Andy and everyone else has said.

I know that Martha Blank won the Open. Jake ended up with a green ribbon. 

They ran 6 dogs on the Open water marks yesterday, and the other 6 this morning. As usual, the work improved a lot this morning. 

Will try to post results later this evening if nobody beats me to it.


John


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Moody's Fast Willie Jet, MH won the Qualifying!  Big congratulations to Keith Farmer and Jet...Go Jet Girl! 

Believe Charlie Moody got a 2nd in the Qual but don't know with which dog. 

Also, derby Jam: Magnolia Run's Lily on the Loose, SH handled by Keith Farmer.

Tara (Jet and Lily's Mama  )


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

*Memphis*

Way to go Keith, Jet and Lily! We're some more kind of proud of you!
Take Care,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## Cypress Slew Labs (Mar 8, 2005)

*Memphis Results*

Open results were:

1st Riparian Gone with the Wind
2nd RSK's Smoth Sailing --Cruise
3rd YoYou Kaytee KK
4th Took a Chance on You


Jams:

Trieven Satin Sable
Semaphore Rule of Thumb
Brantley's Lena Chena
Lacross Max Q Jake
JB's So Rude

Reserve Jam:
St-Lucie Estates Ciscokid

Final Series of Amateur had 14 dogs. Don't know the results.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Go Cruise! Wendy is proud of her dad.


----------



## GammonLabs (Jun 5, 2004)

Charlie Moody got the QUAL 2nd with "CODY" -Butch's Dream Code of TCR. Congratulations Butch on Cody's Q.A.A.!!
Congrats to Charlie on his continued success!!!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

GammonLabs said:


> Charlie Moody got the QUAL 2nd with "CODY" -Butch's Dream Code of TCR. Congratulations Butch on Cody's Q.A.A.!!
> Congrats to Charlie on his continued success!!!


 Charlie has been tearing up the minor stakes with a bunch of different dogs for some while now. All the man needs now, are a few good All-Age clients! :wink:


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Am.
Cane- Jimmie Darnell-AFC and Qual for National  
Teller-Donna Jackson
Ruby-Liz Jerome
Ready-Alex Washburn
________
Mercedes-Benz B-Class


----------

